# Looking for a lost voice



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello. Tiphat

About 2 years ago I watched a clip in Mezzo channel which I almost remember nothing about, but I do remember how I loved it back then. I wonder if anyone can help me find it again.

As I said my memory of it is really hazy and I don't even remember the exact genre of the music... maybe something between jazz and rock... but if I remember correct it was a concert. I remember a piano and a guitar. I think the singer was a guy 45-50 years old with long hair and beard sitting on a tall chair in front, probably Italian, I'm not sure. And my best key to find him is that he was drinking beer and smoking while singing!

Please tell me anything or anyone that comes into your mind and even with a slight chance might be the one I'm looking for. I'm getting desperate about it...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

It was probably Stockhausen. Possibly his helicopter string quartet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> It was probably Stockhausen. Possibly his helicopter string quartet.


Thank you, but it wasn't the guy I'm looking for  I ejoyed the music thhough!  
Isn't there anyone else that might be the one? oh, and I think he had a skinny/bony face...

Thank you again for helping me


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I honestly have no idea then.


----------

